# Halalween 2017



## GS 281 (Oct 17, 2017)

This award goes to the biggest failed trolling attempts over the past year (since last October). Perfect examples of nominees in past years would be Christopher Coty Smith (aka Pumpkinswirl) who scammed Chris out of $30, @garbageraider for stealing Chris' garbage and demanding asspats for it, @Thetan for pretending to be Chris' friends and telling him he's a loser, the morons who keep making fake facebook pages for ADF, @Weeny Tran for taking down Jace's livestreams for smoking weed, and @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt for encouraging Chris to mace that gamestop employee.

We have now amassed a list of finalists. Feel free to make the case for who you think should win.


@Space Pirate involving himself with several cows, and having one laugh at him (link)
@PrincessPartyPickles for trying to be John S. Bulla's Waifu (link)
@Lucas Williams for trying to troll @JSGOTI
@A Hot Pizza for sending a pizza to a tard (link)
@Michael J Hirtes for literally stalking chris so he could send him nasty messages on social media (link)
@Allen John Jones III for weening on PK (link)
@Furry Avenger 007  for trying to get KF to PA for him, then trying to delete the thread when attention went to him (link)
@Field Marshal Crappenberg for trolling politifurs on twitter (multiple threads)
@The Dude see @Michael J Hirtes
@Reshiram for "trolling striker by telling him that his dog kicks his ass and that he makes out with his dog (link)

Thanks to @Flowers For Sonichu for the intro
Thanks to @InLivingTuna for helping putthe list together


----------



## InLivingTuna (Oct 17, 2017)

hirtes is probably going to win this year and thats a shame because I really appreciate dylan walsh trying to false flag only to get completely doxed


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Taking nominations for HalalWeen. This award goes to the biggest failed trolling attempts over the past year (since last October). Perfect examples of nominees in past years would be Christopher Coty Smith (aka Pumpkinswirl) who scammed Chris out of $30, @garbageraider for stealing Chris' garbage and demanding asspats for it, @Thetan for pretending to be Chris' friends and telling him he's a loser, the morons who keep making fake facebook pages for ADF, @Weeny Tran for taking down Jace's livestreams for smoking weed, @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt for encouraging Chris to mace that gamestop employee and @MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol for having cybersex for ADF.
> 
> I'll put forth one nomination: @Michael J Hirtes
> for incessently tweeting chris multiple times a day for over a year just to harass him with stale memes
> ...


I always prefer to judge based on what one did rather than what one is/was.

With that in mind I bet on @garbageraider. Fite me.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Oct 17, 2017)

Space Pirate said:


> I always prefer to judge based on what one did rather than what one is/was.
> 
> With that in mind I bet on @garbageraider. Fite me.


only people who sperged out this year are elligible, garbageraider is a past example

and you were considered as a nominee so count your blessings that you're not up there


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 17, 2017)

I'd like to nominate @Furry Avenger 007 who wrote his own thread while pretending to be some furry chick in the world's lamest PA attempt:

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/dylan-walsh-oldmateorpu-20-year-plan-sayuce-botanon.34390


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

InLivingTuna said:


> only people who sperged out this year are elligible, garbageraider is a past example
> 
> and you were considered as a nominee so count your blessings that you're not up there


That would imply that anything I've done is ween. Nice bait though 2/10 made me reply.

Although damn shame it's only this year, at that point I'd nominate Furry avenger with Cricket.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Oct 17, 2017)

Space Pirate said:


> That would imply that anything I've done is ween. Nice bait though 2/10 made me reply.


sneasel said I have to make a passionate case for you to be nominated so my passionate case is asking everyone to read this and remember that a diaper hermaphrodite furry former /cow/ owner who postures on people over his ability to use Discord typed these words unironically


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 17, 2017)

InLivingTuna said:


> sneasel said I have to make a passionate case for you to be nominated so my passionate case is asking everyone to read this and remember that a diaper hermaphrodite furry former /cow/ owner who postures on people over his ability to use Discord typed these words unironically


I'd second your nomination but Dylan was just so fucking exceptional...


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

InLivingTuna said:


> sneasel said I have to make a passionate case for you to be nominated so my passionate case is asking everyone to read this and remember that a diaper hermaphrodite furry former /cow/ owner who postures on people over his ability to use Discord typed these words unironically


Yea you have fun with that.


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 17, 2017)

@yawning sneasel can I still nominate @Furry Avenger 007 while seconding @InLivingTuna's nomination of @Space Pirate?


----------



## TiggerNits (Oct 17, 2017)

That Sonic Totem guy  or whatever his name was seemed like the worst kind of troll. Same with that kid who trolled an incest rape victim


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 17, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> failed trolling attempts... @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt for encouraging Chris to mace that gamestop employee



Well I mean... it worked.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 17, 2017)

Also I nominate @Dynastia @Ride and @Cricket for that time they bungled the Something Awful dox and looked like stupid faggots.

edit ; it was 99.9% @Cricket's fault tho so if only one of us can win it should be her


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Also I nominate @Dynastia @Ride and @Cricket for that time they bungled the Something Awful dox and looked like stupid faggots.
> 
> edit ; it was 99.9% @Cricket's fault tho so if only one of us can win it should be her


I'll second @Cricket, although what did you do Dyn to fuck up SA dox?


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 17, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Also I nominate @Dynastia @Ride and @Cricket for that time they bungled the Something Awful dox and looked like stupid faggots.
> 
> edit ; it was 99.9% @Cricket's fault tho so if only one of us can win it should be her


Everyone knows I'm nothing but a sidekick and take orders directly from @Dynastia, who is officially responsible for any and all of my actions on this forum.


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 17, 2017)

My vote goes to @OwO What's This? for her masterful Something Awful copypasta.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 17, 2017)

Space Pirate said:


> I'll second @Cricket, although what did you do Dyn to fuck up SA dox?



I failed to keep a firm enough leash on @Cricket and made the mistake of overestimating her intelligence, charisma, attractiveness, and ability to dox without my constant quality control and guidance, and therefore I have to step up, accept responsibility and learn from my mistakes.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> I failed to keep a firm enough leash on @Cricket and made the mistake of overestimating her intelligence, charisma, attractiveness, and ability to dox without my constant quality control and guidance, and therefore I have to step up, accept responsibility and learn from my mistakes.


Well, I guess better "no dox" than fail dox, right @Cricket?


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 17, 2017)

Space Pirate said:


> Well, I guess better "no dox" than fail dox, right @Cricket?



Then again, Cricket didn't dox a bunch of furries who knew her real name and where she lived so there's that I guess.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Then again, Cricket didn't dox a bunch of furries who knew her real name and where she lived so there's that I guess.


Yea but successful dox tends to overshadow that. Besides not like I care what a bunch of dog humpers think of me.


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 17, 2017)

Space Pirate said:


> Yea but successful dox tends to overshadow that. Besides not like I care what a bunch of dog humpers think of me.


I doxed nearly 50 alone in a weekend and had only one faildox where I took input from the group


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 17, 2017)

Cricket said:


> I doxed nearly 50 alone in a weekend



No the 50 good doxes were because of my skill and talent as dox commander and only that bad dox was your fault.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

Cricket said:


> I doxed nearly 50 alone in a weekend and had only one faildox where I took input from the group





Dynastia said:


> No the 50 good doxes were because of my skill and talent as dox commander and only that bad dox was your fault.



You both are retarded.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 17, 2017)

Okay, adding @Space Pirate, and then adding @Cricket, @Dynastia, and @Ride as a group.

Feel free to make your cases for anyone listed or anyone else


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 17, 2017)

Space Pirate said:


> You both are exceptional, sit down.



Fuck off or I'll dox yo... oh, wait.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Okay, adding @Space Pirate, and then adding @Cricket, @Dynastia, and @Ride as a group.
> 
> Feel free to make your cases for anyone listed or anyone else


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 17, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Okay, adding @Space Pirate, and then adding @Cricket, @Dynastia, and @Ride as a group.
> 
> Feel free to make your cases for anyone listed or anyone else



You should remove me and @Ride from that group because we're actually really good at doxing and it's only @Cricket who's bad at doxing.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> You should remove me and @Ride from that group because we're actually really good at doxing and it's only @Cricket who's bad at doxing.


Yea but as you said, Cricket was YOUR responsibility. Take your lumps like a man, titty boy.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 17, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> You should remove me and @Ride from that group because we're actually really good at doxing and it's only @Cricket who's bad at doxing.


Didn't @OwO What's This? post most of them?


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 17, 2017)

I've never weened. I've never even gone to another site to contact a cow. Since when is doxing a halal offense?


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 17, 2017)

Space Pirate said:


> Yea but as you said, Cricket was YOUR responsibility. Take your lumps like a man, titty boy.



Okay all that stuff I said about taking responsibility was because I thought everyone would go "No Dynastia! We know it wasn't your fault, you're so handsome and good at doxing, it's that bad doxer Cricket's fault and not yours" but since it turns out everyone here is a duplicitous backbiting traitor, I really have to reiterate that it wasn't my fault at all it was Cricket's.


----------



## DNJACK (Oct 17, 2017)

@wagglyplacebo for continuing to take stupid and dumb forum positions. Srsly wtf dude?


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 17, 2017)

Cricket said:


> I've never weened. I've never even gone to another site to contact a cow. Since when is doxing a halal offense?


Theoretically, the case could be made that by launching a mass dox campaign you committed a great deal of effort, but to fuck up on dox your return on investment was poor. that would be textbook weening. The target was a forum, nit just an individual, but still if the doxing was done to irritate


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Okay all that stuff I said about taking responsibility was because I thought everyone would go "No Dynastia! We know it wasn't your fault, you're so handsome and good at doxing, it's that bad doxer Cricket's fault and not yours" but since it turns out everyone here is a duplicitous backbiting traitor, I really have to reiterate that it wasn't my fault at all it was Cricket's.


Where do you think we are?


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 17, 2017)

I also nominate @Null for taunting lowtax on twitter with pictures of the wrong dog and getting humiliated in front of everyone because of us.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Oct 17, 2017)

Can we only nominate people who have a halal thread? 

If a thread isn't required, I'd like to nominate PrincessPartyPickles for leading on and fucking with John S. Bulla and helping him further feed into his schizophrenic delusions. Her actions were so miserably unfunny that @Flowers For Sonichu became a mod again for 5 minutes just to ban her for being a massive cunt.

@SpergMagnet and @Michael J Hirtes are great choices.

One person I feel has been over looked is @FedoraManManMan/King of Pol. He's claimed that he's quitting the farms 3 times this year alone, made 2 socks this year that have both been discovered after he rage quit the site, tried to get nudes from a cow and sent her selfies of himself flexing at the gym, and has been directly involved with various cows who have gotten fairly popular threads this year (Fred Fuchs/SOK, Mix Master Ketchup, Jonathon Ross, Vidar, etc.) His thread isn't tagged as halal, but jfc he's done a lot dumb shit this year.


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 17, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Theoretically, the case could be made that by launching a mass dox campaign you committed a great deal of effort, but to fuck up on dox your return on investment was poor. that would be textbook weening. The target was a forum, nit just an individual, but still if the doxing was done to irritate


Then I guess I'll start "textbook weening" here with your your dox.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 17, 2017)

El Porko Fako said:


> One person I feel has been over looked is @FedoraManManMan/King of Pol. He's claimed that he's quitting the farms 3 times this year alone, made 2 socks this year that have both been discovered after he rage quit the site, tried to get nudes from a cow and sent her selfies of himself flexing at the gym, and has been directly involved with various cows who have gotten fairly popular threads this year (Fred Fuchs/SOK, Mix Master Ketchup, Jonathon Ross, Vidar, etc.) His thread isn't tagged as halal, but jfc he's done a lot dumb shit this year.



He was a lolcow before he came here tho.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 17, 2017)

Okay, since were getting some legitimate nominations now, I am removing @Cricket, @Dynastia and @Ride 

Adding @PrincessPartyPickles


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 17, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Okay, since were getting some legitimate nominations now, I am removing @Cricket, @Dynastia and @Ride
> 
> Adding @PrincessPartyPickles


Uguu~


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 17, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Then I guess I'll start "textbook weening" here with your your dox.





yawning sneasel said:


> Okay, since were getting some legitimate nominations now, I am removing @Cricket, @Dynastia and @Ride



Hahahaha .


----------



## Power Armor (Oct 17, 2017)

getting really uppity and weentastic because you acted like a sperg on the internet and then people researched you and found out that you're a sperg on the internet

i must ask;



Space Pirate said:


> Where do you think we are?


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Oct 17, 2017)

DNJACK said:


> @wagglyplacebo for continuing to take stupid and dumb forum positions. Srsly wtf dude?


I'm forced to do this.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Oct 17, 2017)

What are we? Some kind of
Suicide squad?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 17, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> Same with that kid who trolled an incest rape victim



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/alex-figueroa-idominatio-red-inside-the-brownhole.31760/
@Alex "Idominatio" Figueroa


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 17, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Hahahaha .


My decision had nothing to do with that.

Just to make it clear


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

Power Armor said:


> getting really uppity and weentastic because you acted like a sperg on the internet and then people researched you and found out that you're a sperg on the internet
> 
> i must ask;


Didn't you contact the owner of the discord you were in trying to give him my thread?


Spoiler: This sounds like a nomination















Funniest thing is when I talked to Motoko he said you were a huge faggot


----------



## Power Armor (Oct 17, 2017)

ok but whether or not you think you have my dox doesn't change the fact that you got outed as a sperg and then proceeded to keep acting like a sperg


Space Pirate said:


> That would imply that anything I've done is ween. Nice bait though 2/10 made me reply.





Space Pirate said:


> Yea you have fun with that.
> View attachment 298436





Space Pirate said:


> You both are exceptional, sit down.



that's not even including all the times you get really passionate about how much you don't like furries.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 17, 2017)

Power Armor said:


> ok but whether or not you think you have my dox doesn't change the fact that you got outed as a sperg and then proceeded to keep acting like a sperg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's kind of reaching out a bit if you consider that sperging.

Also I never doxed you, I have no idea what you're on about.


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 17, 2017)

I was serious about my nomination of OwO.


----------



## Power Armor (Oct 17, 2017)

Space Pirate said:


> Also I never doxed you.




Doing things like posting a random chatlog and asserting it's legitimate evidence is precisely the kind of thing that got you halaled in the first place.


----------



## Power Armor (Oct 17, 2017)

also i'm nominating @Dionysius for coming onto kiwi farms, trying to obtain supporters for his political agenda, getting doxed and then going supernova and getting blown the fuck out in the process

Just look at that avatar.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Oct 17, 2017)

Power Armor said:


> ok but whether or not you think you have my dox doesn't change the fact that you got outed as a sperg and then proceeded to keep acting like a sperg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And @Space Pirate 

Shut up.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 17, 2017)

Added Alex Figueroa


----------



## JSGOTI (Oct 17, 2017)

Does @Lucas Williams count, for his attempted blackmail/extortion of me after giving up his latest sock to demand the removal of his thread so his grandparents wouldn't keep getting calls from Jamaican phone scammers?


Spoiler: Blackmail/Extortion










https://kiwifarms.net/threads/lucas...ntent-marktwainfan.25832/page-21#post-2428643


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 17, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> Does @Lucas Williams count, for his attempted blackmail/extortion of me after giving up his latest sock to demand the removal of his thread so his grandparents wouldn't keep getting calls from Jamaican phone scammers?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Blackmail/Extortion
> ...


lol hes retarded and fuck it, thats close enough to weening, i'll add him


----------



## Gazed too deep (Oct 17, 2017)

I nominate @Null for tricking us all into thinking the farms were dead for good for like a month.


----------



## TiggerNits (Oct 17, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/alex-figueroa-idominatio-red-inside-the-brownhole.31760/
> @Alex "Idominatio" Figueroa


That's the guy


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 18, 2017)

@PrincessPartyPickles and it's not even close


----------



## El Porko Fako (Oct 18, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> He was a lolcow before he came here tho.



To be fair, so was @Michael J Hirtes. Hirtes had a whole history of horrible and dumb behavior even before he got his halal thread for being overly aggressive towards Chris.

I don't think @FedoraManManMan should be eliminated as a candidate simply because he's more public with his tantrums and sperg outs. Besides, the guy is going through a rough patch. I think winning something will help him feel better. Don't you want your friend to feel better Dyn ?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 18, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> @PrincessPartyPickles and it's not even close


Are we sure we should reward her for what she did?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 18, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> Are we sure we should reward her for what she did?


Maybe we can get her dox so I can murder her irl


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 18, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> My decision had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Just to make it clear



lol i bet


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 18, 2017)

Are we really going to overlook @coolbreeze88, the funniest dude on here and my personal favorite dude and honestly the one thread I can't stop checking like the second anyone adds anything new?

He made a thread a week ago and it's over 100 pages because he's basically an ineffective retarded puppy trying to gnaw your leg off when it doesn't even have teeth.

Two years ago he called a girl on tumblr a faggot or something so she banned him and he went mental. He's a master of 4D chess and has an IQ of over 130, so when she countered his plan he came here to ask for a personal army to take her down; when he got his own thread here, he went to /cow/ to ask for a personal army to take KiwiFarms down. He's actually doxed a few of our members with his 130 IQ and is very proud of it.





He may have a lot of enemies but he's also very smart (or because he's very smart?). He's not afraid though because he's in contact with aliens and actuallyvery close to developing a warp drive (or a war drive against his enemies--this may be one move in his game of 4D chess, to distract them) and would be the forerunner of modern human science if anybody paid attention to him instead of that faggot Elon Musk. Fuck Mars. We could be out of the goddamn galaxy if anyone took the dude seriously!





He's basically Rick from Rick and Morty and he's a very dangerous person and I think he deserves an award, if for nothing else than to placate his boiling rage. He's been ignored by MENSA and the Nobel Academy for years and I think it's just made him more volatile and angry, he has the address of the Kiwi Farms server farms and is going to melt the server by hacking into it and shutting off the fans and cooling systems so the drives overheat and melt!


----------



## OtterParty (Oct 18, 2017)

@The Dude because he raged at Chris over Twitter for hours on end, forgot all about driving his wife to the hospital and ended up with another miscarriage in a pickle jar to add to his vast collection

basically everything @slep was doing to Chris, @The Dude was doing except he was pretending to be better than slep at the same time by overusing the word "furfag"


----------



## Florence (Oct 18, 2017)

@Techpriest for getting buttmad about the miner, trying to get the feds to shut it down, and not eating the hat.


----------



## chadmuska (Oct 18, 2017)

Nominating @Michael J Hirtes for being so bad at weening that Chris pitied him on livestream. Second vote goes to @Alex "Idominatio" Figueroa for wondering why its not ok to harass a victim of child torture off the internet and for being mexican.


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Oct 18, 2017)

I nominate coolbreeze in one week he demonstarted autism that took cwc years to achieve. My second choice is Alex build the wall higher Figueroa for promoting underage sewer orgies.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 18, 2017)

Jerry_ smith56 said:


> I nominate coolbreeze in one week he demonstarted autism that took cwc years to achieve. My second choice is Alex build the wall higher Figueroa for promoting underage sewer orgies.


And whiteknighting r/zoophilia by telling them that we were in their discord.


----------



## LM 697 (Oct 18, 2017)

@paintingatree -- socked and sperged out even though he wasnt banned


----------



## DNJACK (Oct 18, 2017)

Huntin' Slash said:


> @paintingatree -- socked even though he wasnt banned


socking is nothing to be halaled over. Everyone does it on the scale of the internet.

this isnt the "guy i want to see banned  thread"


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 21, 2017)

Okay, we have a list of 10, feel free to vote.


----------



## Jonas (Oct 21, 2017)

allen and furry avenger created their accounts just to shitpost tho. i thought halals were supposed to be regulars who later got outed


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 21, 2017)

Jonas said:


> allen and furry avenger created their accounts just to shitpost tho. i thought halals were supposed to be regulars who later got outed





> This award goes to the biggest failed trolling attempts over the past year


----------



## Coster (Oct 21, 2017)

Casted my vote for coolbreeze. When the thread isn't retarded "LET'S GET TO [page number]" circle jerking it's pretty good. He's the current best example I can think of failing, who would've thought a personal army request would transform into a 100+ page thread in a week.


----------



## KM 749 (Oct 21, 2017)

I also voted for coolbreeze, because you rarely get someone who desires to use the Kiwifarms as their personal army while simultaneously linking his dA account’s six years of lolcow material to the thread, in addition to the humiliating material found in his many other accounts and socks linked to his dA, as well as his dox. 

That’s not to mention the lengths he is going to try and cover up his presence on the Kiwifarms by threatening to destroy the Kiwifarms. He’s even gone as far as to make a dA group dedicated to it while trying to recruit dozens of other lolcows in an attempt to form a giant rat king.

And its all the more impressive that all this, along with his 130+ page thread, took place over the course of a couple weeks.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 21, 2017)

Oh shit.


----------



## Pikimon (Oct 21, 2017)

I vote for OwO


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 21, 2017)

Jonas said:


> allen and furry avenger created their accounts just to shitpost tho. i thought halals were supposed to be regulars who later got outed


@Furry Avenger 007 wrote a PA thread on himself and then pretended to be some furry girl that he was intending to have us PA. @Dynastia and I found his dox and got in touch with the furry girl, who has an account here. Turned out Furry Avenger has a massive hate boner for furries and this girl in particular bc she would e-love him or w/e.


----------



## Moral_Equivalent_of_ISIS (Oct 21, 2017)

Hirtes is the most classic and definitive ween on the list, but Allen is the funniest and most spectacular failure. He's such a nostalgic throwback to lolcows of yore.


----------



## Fleeb (Oct 21, 2017)

I voted for Allen. It's not every day you get doxxed as a sex offender


----------



## pelicannon (Oct 21, 2017)

Where is the option to vote for sewer orgy kid


----------



## Echo_Ender (Oct 21, 2017)

Lots of good candidates.

"Sewer Orgy Alex" made me laugh the hardest by far.  It was watching an exceptional individual self-destruct in real-time from out of nowhere.

@PrincessPartyPickles was the most obnoxious.  Single-handedly killed the Bulla thread by weening a schitzo man and expected praise for it.

But @Michael J Hirtes probably has this in the bag for the sheer scale of A-Logging and weening.


----------



## Holdek (Oct 21, 2017)

What about @William Elliot Waterman for getting Chris to put his dumb Bananosaur OC subplot in Sonichu even though Chris ended up butchering his idea.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Oct 21, 2017)

Holdek said:


> What about @William Elliot Waterman for getting Chris to put his dumb Bananosaur OC subplot in Sonichu.


Ordinarily, I'd say he belongs here, but what he did is pretty minor compared to most of the people on the list.


----------



## Robotron (Oct 21, 2017)

Anyone who was ballsy enough to make a group going to war against us, all cringe considered deserves my vote. So i'm gonna vote for Allen.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Oct 21, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Also I nominate @Dynastia @Ride and @Cricket for that time they bungled the Something Awful dox and looked like stupid faggots.
> 
> edit ; it was 99.9% @Cricket's fault tho so if only one of us can win it should be her





Cricket said:


> Everyone knows I'm nothing but a sidekick and take orders directly from @Dynastia, who is officially responsible for any and all of my actions on this forum.





Dynastia said:


> I failed to keep a firm enough leash on @Cricket and made the mistake of overestimating her intelligence, charisma, attractiveness, and ability to dox without my constant quality control and guidance, and therefore I have to step up, accept responsibility and learn from my mistakes.



Im your defence you did manage to 'dox' that guys dog, i bet the dog was shaking in its bed scared to sleep at night

#owned


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 21, 2017)

LikeicareKF said:


> Im your defence you did manage to 'dox' that guys dog, i bet the dog was shaking in its bed scared to sleep at night
> 
> #owned


We dox a lot of pets that have it coming


----------



## Terror Rism (Oct 21, 2017)

Cricket said:


> We dox a lot of pets that have it coming


did you see how their pets were dressed, not wearing anything like that is asking to be doxed


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 21, 2017)

LikeicareKF said:


> Im your defence you did manage to 'dox' that guys dog, i bet the dog was shaking in its bed scared to sleep at night



It was the wrong dog


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 21, 2017)

Holdek said:


> What about @William Elliot Waterman for getting Chris to put his dumb Bananosaur OC subplot in Sonichu even though Chris ended up butchering his idea.


He's already been pretty well-known around here for years, and was notorious before making an account here.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Oct 21, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> It was the wrong dog


Oh......... Well theres still one option


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 21, 2017)

LikeicareKF said:


> Oh......... Well theres still one option


This is the smartest post you've ever made.


----------



## SwanDive (Oct 21, 2017)

Allen has my vote. Some of the funniest shit I've read on here.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 21, 2017)

Voted Hirtes for two reasons:

- He's a shoo-in and everyone knows it
- Took into consideration his history with lolcowdom even outside the Farms.

I'd have voted either Crappenberg if he were more active on the site or Allen if I stuck around with the thread more.


----------



## Globe (Oct 21, 2017)

My vote's for @Allen John Jones III. In terms of trolling attempts backfiring, Hirtes gives him a run for his money but was kinda boring tbh. He was self aware enough to at least _try _to hide his footprint and not quite conceited enough to make his undoing entertaining. 

 Coolbreeze on the other hand is the epitome of a kiwi halal; a conceited twat that came here for the express purpose of a PA request despite not understanding how this place works, sperged about his dumb oc furry shit, made it clear he was only here because PK hurt his feelings and got laughed off the forum. But still came back with probably the most retarded takedown demand I've seen to date. 

Easily the most entertaining halal this year imo.


----------



## ASoulMan (Oct 21, 2017)

Coolbreeze88 with his IQ of 130.


----------



## Cato (Oct 21, 2017)

On the one hand, I really feel that there will be a heavy bias towards voting for @Allen John Jones III due to recentism. On the other, I still find myself feeling that he deserves the title on merit. It's just hard to really separate the fact that his gong show is a fresh, ongoing thing from an objective analysis.

I know this is completely inconsequential and silly and I'm overthinking it; it's just that the timing of his arrival and immediate implosion was aligned perfectly with this poll.


----------



## Jaimas (Oct 21, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> This award goes to the biggest failed trolling attempts over the past year (since last October). Perfect examples of nominees in past years would be Christopher Coty Smith (aka Pumpkinswirl) who scammed Chris out of $30, @garbageraider for stealing Chris' garbage and demanding asspats for it, @Thetan for pretending to be Chris' friends and telling him he's a loser, the morons who keep making fake facebook pages for ADF, @Weeny Tran for taking down Jace's livestreams for smoking weed, and @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt for encouraging Chris to mace that gamestop employee.
> 
> We have now amassed a list of finalists. Feel free to make the case for who you think should win.
> 
> ...



Hirtes deserves to be Halalween winner.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 21, 2017)

Allen.


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 22, 2017)

@PrincessPartyPickles she catfished and had cybersex with a literal schizophrenic. Then the dumb bitch told him about his thread and dried up one of the most batshitcrazy cows on the farms. Not only was her weening lame, and not funny she ruined the cow for everyone else.


----------



## Power Armor (Oct 22, 2017)

i don't particularly find coolbreeze to be "funny", but that's mainly because a lot of the dumb shit i watch him say is fairly equivilent to the type of dumb shit i watch other, young, conceited people say on the internet. i personally couldn't be bothered to continue reading his thread (i was there when he sperged in pkgeneral) because although one can find it amusing that he's this mad about pk and various other dumb shit, in my personal experience very little of it is new or interesting to me, and with each passing moment the thread gains yet another page and i'm completely lost as to when and where the guy decides to say some new, stupid shit. i just don't find it inherently funny that he's dumb and selfcentered.

that said i still have to vote for him because frankly the scale of the matter is far larger than anyone else on this list (other than possibly hirtes over 10+ years worth of activity) and he's still here, making an absolute buffoon out of himself, while hirtes is over on twitter or facebook being stupid and irrelevant and if you were to avoid reading his thread you'd barely know he was even a thing. even chris "forgave" him due to how utterly ineffectual and boring he was.

coolbreeze at this point, other than having a good few years of idiocy (not unlike hirtes) has, as far as i'm aware, started to try and "destroy kiwifarms" by gathering up other young, conceited stupid people so i think that ranks just a slight bit higher than "says stupid shit to chris on twitter", even if hirtes has been doing it for a long period of time.

granted i can see how you would disagree with me on this (at least 50% of you do) but it's just my opinion to begin with.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Oct 22, 2017)

Power Armor said:


> i don't particularly find coolbreeze to be "funny", but that's mainly because a lot of the dumb shit i watch him say is fairly equivilent to the type of dumb shit i watch other, young, conceited people say on the internet. i personally couldn't be bothered to continue reading his thread (i was there when he sperged in pkgeneral) because although one can find it amusing that he's this mad about pk and various other dumb shit, in my personal experience very little of it is new or interesting to me, and with each passing moment the thread gains yet another page and i'm completely lost as to when and where the guy decides to say some new, stupid shit. i just don't find it inherently funny that he's dumb and selfcentered.
> 
> that said i still have to vote for him because frankly the scale of the matter is far larger than anyone else on this list (other than possibly hirtes over 10+ years worth of activity) and he's still here, making an absolute buffoon out of himself, while hirtes is over on twitter or facebook being stupid and irrelevant and if you were to avoid reading his thread you'd barely know he was even a thing. even chris "forgave" him due to how utterly ineffectual and boring he was.
> 
> ...


:autism:


----------



## Star Stuff (Oct 22, 2017)

Dumbwind88 has my vote. I've never been so enraptured by the purest essence of autism at such close range.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 22, 2017)

If @The Dude wins the nomination we should send a crate of mcflurry to his house


----------



## Clown Baby (Oct 22, 2017)

Power Armor said:


> i don't particularly find coolbreeze to be "funny", but that's mainly because a lot of the dumb shit i watch him say is fairly equivilent to the type of dumb shit i watch other, young, conceited people say on the internet. i personally couldn't be bothered to continue reading his thread (i was there when he sperged in pkgeneral) because although one can find it amusing that he's this mad about pk and various other dumb shit, in my personal experience very little of it is new or interesting to me, and with each passing moment the thread gains yet another page and i'm completely lost as to when and where the guy decides to say some new, stupid shit. i just don't find it inherently funny that he's dumb and selfcentered.
> 
> that said i still have to vote for him because frankly the scale of the matter is far larger than anyone else on this list


You could have summed your opinion up by saying "big deal, he's a sped."

Allen is mad funny, dude. But I guess Hirtes is like in his 50's so that makes him funnier in a pathetic way


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 22, 2017)

Good stuff so far. One thing I find funny is that for all of Hirtes' effort, chris never noticed him, and only pitied him when he learned of him. That's pathetic on so many levels, I don't know why @Michael J Hirtes hasn't killed himself yet.


----------



## Power Armor (Oct 22, 2017)

Clown Baby said:


> You could have summed your opinion up by saying "big deal, he's a sped."
> 
> Allen is mad funny, dude. But I guess Hirtes is like in his 50's so that makes him funnier in a pathetic way


the only thing special about allen is that he's saying this stupid shit here/at kiwi farms, rather than saying this stupid shit on facebook/deviantart/knowyourmeme/etc. you could legitimately make a general thread on young stupid people saying young stupid shit in community watch and have it gain actual traction.


----------



## Star Stuff (Oct 22, 2017)

Power Armor said:


> the only thing special about allen is that he's saying this stupid shit here/at kiwi farms, rather than saying this stupid shit on facebook/deviantart/knowyourmeme/etc. you could legitimately make a general thread on young stupid people saying young stupid shit in community watch and have it gain actual traction.


You're acting as if our active involvement doesn't increase the hilarity any more, to which you're pretty much wrong. There's a difference between hearing about some autist knocking at everyone's door and then suddenly one knocks at your door.

Plus he's 22. The 'young' excuse for his dumbness expired two years ago, and that's me being generous.


----------



## Power Armor (Oct 22, 2017)

Star Stuff said:


> You're acting as if our active involvement doesn't increase the hilarity any more, to which you're pretty much wrong. There's a difference between hearing about some autist knocking at everyone's door and then suddenly one knocks at your door.


how does him yelling at kiwifarms instead of purplekecleon make this any funnier. again it's just the same shit i've seen people like him say a thousand times now. "i'm gonna kill kiwifarms/purplekecleon" "i've got an army of hackers ready to take down kf/pk" like sorry dude but this shit's old hat to me. i've seen people on roblox say this type of shit. yeah he gets props for the sheer scale of his autism but i'm not about to act like it's funny to me.

edit:


Spoiler: dumb shit i've seen
























i see stupid shit like this every day. i see "coolbreeze88"s every day of my life and every single one of them has the same tired shit to say.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Oct 22, 2017)

Power Armor said:


> how does him yelling at kiwifarms instead of purplekecleon make this any funnier. again it's just the same shit i've seen people like him say a thousand times now. "i'm gonna kill kiwifarms/purplekecleon" "i've got an army of hackers ready to take down kf/pk" like sorry dude but this shit's old hat to me. i've seen people on roblox say this type of shit. yeah he gets props for the sheer scale of his autism but i'm not about to act like it's funny to me.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


Added to the Opinions Box


----------



## Power Armor (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that's the designated shitting space we throw your posts into.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## LofaSofa (Oct 22, 2017)

Power Armor said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the designated shitting space we throw your posts into.



lol calm down


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 22, 2017)

When everyone comes into a thread about weens, pair up, and start getting into pissing matches over shit no one fucking cares about.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 22, 2017)

Power Armor said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the designated shitting space we throw your posts into.


U mad


----------



## Power Armor (Oct 22, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> U mad


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 22, 2017)

Power Armor said:


>


You have chosen wisely.


----------



## Furry Avenger 007 (Oct 23, 2017)

My shitposting wasn't even high effort, faggots.
Pick better cows.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Oct 23, 2017)

Honestly though i should be on this list


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 23, 2017)

LikeicareKF said:


> Honestly though i should be on this list



Nah you're a great guy and we all love you, what have you ever done that was embarrassing enough to make the list?


----------



## LikeicareKF (Oct 23, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Nah you're a great guy and we all love you, what have you ever done that was embarrassing enough to make the list?


How dare you take this from me


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 23, 2017)

LikeicareKF said:


> How dare you take this from me



Just tweet those cumshots you made to christine and you'll get on the list.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Oct 23, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Just tweet those cumshots you made to christine and you'll get on the list.


I did

She ignored me


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 23, 2017)

Nominating @LikeicareKF for tweeting cumshots at chris and getting ignored.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Oct 23, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Nominating @LikeicareKF for tweeting cumshots at chris and getting ignored.


I need that halal thread and verified lolcow tag


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 23, 2017)

LikeicareKF said:


> I need that halal thread and verified lolcow tag



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chris-jones-likeicare-likeicarekf.35648/


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 24, 2017)

There should be @SpergMagnet in here tbh


----------

